# Revo Stage 1 Remap - should I do it?



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Potentially booking in to have a Revo Stage 1 Remap, taking the car from 230ps to around 314ps.

Working out around £660, incl. switcher (to change between uprated and stock power) and a 25% discount.

I've only got the car for another 15 months before potentially handing it back (unless I decide to keep it). Question is, would you go for it? I'm keen to get more power, but all things/cons considered I'm just not sure. In my eyes the cons are:

Likely increase in insurance
Likely increase in running costs
Likely voiding warranty

Benefits:

Stupid quick car
Stupidly quick car
Impressively quick car

Any thoughts?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Likely greater tyres wear

Go for it without any doubt, you can remove it then reinstall in a while and for free


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

leopard said:


> JCS_AutoID said:
> 
> 
> > Potentially booking in to have a Revo Stage 1 Remap, taking the car from 230ps to around 314ps.
> ...


why would it be stupid?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ashstan said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > JCS_AutoID said:
> ...


One of a few threads;

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1419785

Of which you've contributed to ...


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

leopard said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I know it has been talked about before as regards to audi knowing it has been remapped. Maybe shouldnt of started a new thread and wrote it on the existing, but he didnt ask if it was stupid he asked for positives and negatives. Like manu gave the example of tire wear. Iv spoke to a revo dealer who said they can reset the ecu counter and replace any maps or software on the ecu so i dont see a problem. It maybe stupid to you but its not what he asked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi,
If you do have any issues with insurance at all for this modification then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> Hi,
> If you do have any issues with insurance at all for this modification then please feel free to drop me a line.
> Regards,
> Dan.


nice one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Any thoughts?





Ashstan said:


> It maybe stupid to you but its not what he asked
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Any thoughts" is a broad church :roll:


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Didn't mean to offend by asking again, just much further down the funnel to buying now so wanted some advice from people that may have had it done.


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle (Mar 6, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Didn't mean to offend by asking again, just much further down the funnel to buying now so wanted some advice from people that may have had it done.


It's clear you're going to see a good increase in performance. Now you to balance that between the risks you've stated above. Can you afford to not have a warranty? Or another view - will it keep you up at night knowing your car could potentially be thrown out the Audi garage for the mod? If you can cope with that then it might be worth it.

For your info - My current car has 1.5 (ish) years left on warranty and it's been re-mapped. The gain is great. And at first I was worried about the warranty issues but now I never think about it. Sure it might bite me in the ass 1,2, 6 months down the line but for now I'm enjoying it. It's also been into the garage AND had a service with no issues. I took my car to an 'authorised garage' for the service though, maybe they would have checked if i went to an official Ford dealer. Who knows, but that's what it comes down to really, you'll never know, you just have to decide whether you can deal with that or not. 

FYI - My car is a Ford, and although repairs could be costly I PRESUME Audi repairs would be much more. This is something I will heavily consider when deciding to re-map my future TT. I shall be honest, right now I have no plans to do it until 1-2 years into the warranty period.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you have a minimum care of the car, remap it it's not so dangerous..and also, is removable so no problem with Audi..obviously changing air intake or downpipe the problem is a big problem!


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> If you have a minimum of car of the car, remap it it's not so dangerous..and also, is removable so no problem with Audi..obviously changing air intake or downpipe the problem is a big problem!


Would audi void ur warranty for changing the downpipe? On exhaust warranty right? They wouldn't refuse suspension work because of a downpipe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> If you have a minimum of car of the car, remap it it's not so dangerous..and also, is removable so no problem with Audi..obviously changing air intake or downpipe the problem is a big problem!


I don't know why you keep on insisting that once you remove a remap that it no longer becomes a problem. :lol:

Once mapped the ecu is flagged and countered.


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

leopard said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a minimum of car of the car, remap it it's not so dangerous..and also, is removable so no problem with Audi..obviously changing air intake or downpipe the problem is a big problem!
> ...


 i have been told it can be deleted and counter reset then old audi map be replaced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ashstan said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Perhaps with the Bosche Med 9 ecu as found in VAG of 4 yrs ago,but not the Med 17 version.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Just to be clear before I leave also this thread...that famous and well talked counter, can be changed with a remap I can say old style or not famous brand or from an Audi update so, my car already had the engine unit with 1 before my 2 remap or module andno one has ever said anything in my numerous mistakes with vag with the car connected online with main Audi
After that, of course Audi can't void the warranty on a suspension if you change the downpipe but, it depends from the mechanic that you have..he can thinks, why a suspension is broken and this car has a sport downpipe?! It can generate a doubt!
Since we're talking of mechanic parts, you can stay safe, but if you have an electric problem, ok you can remove the map but if the have some sort of suspicious, will find even a flagged bit!
My advice, do a remap and have car of the car..go in Audi only for serious problems

My words are not the Bible, everyone has his freewill to choose, I only talk about my situation or what I saw


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

and adding some clear proof, this it's a picture after bought the car, and it's the same after the mtm module, then after a mtm map, then after a revo map and then after a mtm map again. as you can see, the counter has always been 1/1/1 but the general counter is 00000000... 
I went in Audi several times for many reasons and no-one said anything.
also, the date form is ddmmyy, and my car is 100315 so can't be flashed on the 150206...nor on the 060215 if we want change the date format...
that 1/1/1 can be changed also with an Audi update but I don't know in with unit, so I hope I've been clear enough..
(p.s. whispered) maybe the car has been remapped in Audi before the delivery...oh no, I forgot...we only had to wait one year before any map went out....


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> and adding some clear proof, this it's a picture after bought the car, and it's the same after the mtm module, then after a mtm map, then after a revo map and then after a mtm map again. as you can see, the counter has always been 1/1/1 but the general counter is 00000000...
> I went in Audi several times for many reasons and no-one said anything.
> also, the date form is ddmmyy, and my car is 100315 so can't be flashed on the 150206...nor on the 060215 if we want change the date format...
> that 1/1/1 can be changed also with an Audi update but I don't know in with unit, so I hope I've been clear enough..
> (p.s. whispered) maybe the car has been remapped in Audi before the delivery...oh no, I forgot...we only had to wait one year before any map went out....


nice manu thanks for this it helps. Booked mine in for remap stage 1 on friday. Just waiting for downpipe to be delivered. Im sticking with stage 1 just to be safe, downpipe is more for sound plus will save turbo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good choice! I wouldn't change the doubt the I've decided to buy it..it's an important part even with a stage1


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Since yesterday, I have been running Unitronic stage1+ on my '16 TT. The nice thing about it is that the ECU map won't let you go hard(er) on the car until it is warm. You can actually see the red line change as the oil temperature rises, which is taking a while in Canada these days! I was supposed to get a TCU map done at the same time but won't get the file for another three days. Not a big deal and I can flash it myself with the uniconnect cable when it arrives. In my limited experience, the car has a pleasing amount of grunt now. The 2nd-3rd shift in sport mode was a bit harsh for taste, but the TCU map should resolve it. I don't track my car and I don't plan on doing anything else to it (downpipes, etc).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Which red line??
An important temperature is the oil one..in fact, like mtm or Revo, the stage2 will cut power until the oil is at 80degrees..that was maybe you meant..
A downpipe will help theturbo life..in your case,always very cold, this problem is so big..but normally, considering the cat starts to do its job when reaches 800/850degrees, you can imagine which temperatures the turbo works!


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Duh, yes ManuTT - I meant oil... Here's a picture of increasing redline as the car gets warmer. Maybe you see that on the Revo, too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not on mine..old firmware..but would be better if you add the TTs red zone!!
5500rpm are still high for low temperatures in my opinion.. but I'm used to don't go over 3000rpm anyway even with stock cars


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

21tesla said:


> Duh, yes ManuTT - I meant oil... Here's a picture of increasing redline as the car gets warmer. Maybe you see that on the Revo, too.


thats pretty cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> Booked mine in for remap stage 1 on friday. Just waiting for downpipe to be delivered. Im sticking with stage 1 just to be safe, downpipe is more for sound plus will save turbo


Stanyer, I had engine light on after changing the downpipe; tuners recommended going to stage 2 (roughly the same price) as it takes into account hardware changes; in any case, try fitting the downpipe first, that`s what I did;


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Booked mine in for remap stage 1 on friday. Just waiting for downpipe to be delivered. Im sticking with stage 1 just to be safe, downpipe is more for sound plus will save turbo
> ...


did stage 2 clear the light?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The stage 2 deactivates the check..that's why install stage 2 and downpipe are linked
You can drive anyway with only the downpipe but with the engine error, obviously since you have installed it,a stage 2 will be the complete opera!
Anyway, I remember it can be deactivated via vag the downpipe sensor but I don't know the name at the moment


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> The stage 2 deactivates the check..that's why install stage 2 and downpipe are linked
> You can drive anyway with only the downpipe but with the engine error, obviously since you have installed it,a stage 2 will be the complete opera!
> Anyway, I remember it can be deactivated via vag the downpipe sensor but I don't know the name at the moment


hmmm so id may awsell get an intake and just go for stage 2 straight away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Air intake is an improvement, downpipe is fundamental (and mandatory!)


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Air intake is an improvement, downpipe is fundamental (and mandatory!)


ok guys thanks for the help. I have just been on the revo site. Do i need the full carbon intake or will just the revo panel filter do? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Air intake is an improvement, downpipe is fundamental (and mandatory!)
> ...


Please do let us know what you think of the Remap!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For a stage 1 it's ok the original intake..or you can change only the filter if you like it.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> For a stage 1 it's ok the original intake..or you can change only the filter if you like it.


i was thinking of just going straight to stage 2. Unless a can deactivate the engine check light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


 i will. I will also get a before and after with the downpipe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HannahTT (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi have you got the stage 1 revo remap? Looked into it today, quoted £599 vat inc put can't book it in until the new year. Was just wondering if anyone knew what the map did to the different driving modes, as i do use eco mode as i drive two hours to work but like the sport mode to 
thanks
Hannah


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

nothing..just more torque and hp in any mode


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> JCS_AutoID said:
> 
> 
> > Please do let us know what you think of the Remap!
> ...


Hi mate

is this yours on ebay?

Whats the increase in power like?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-M...616164?hash=item43fb1a56a4:g:LwgAAOSw-0xYVqtv

Just purchased it. If you could try and get to me before Dec the 27th that would be amazing!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > JCS_AutoID said:
> ...


yes jack thats mine. Power is good. Pulls like a train. Can tell its there. Also ideal as you can remove for services. Il try get it too you asap i had originally booked to have it removed when i have the map on Friday, but il try remove it myself sooner. And get it to you. I will email you the instructions and what not. And leave it on the setting i run the map on. Found it the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> JCS_AutoID said:
> 
> 
> > Stanyer said:
> ...


Was so lucky, I had literally just ordered a JB1 but the price of this made me cancel. Hoping I won't be disappointed!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > JCS_AutoID said:
> ...


you wont be mate im only selling so cheap to move it on fast for xmas. Its a tidy bit of kit really easy to set up too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > JCS_AutoID said:
> ...












Set up instructions mate i had it on map 1 plus 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok so had a revo remap stage 1 on friday. Cant fault it. Although it took the garage 6 hours to get it mapped due to a revo technical error. Apparently my software was too new. They had to rewrite a map as i waited for it to work. Me and my friend did two timed 0-60 launch control. First was 4.1 sec second was 3.9 running on tesco 99 momentum. Road was damp. Stronic is no different. Its like trying to drive a new car again just have to get used to the extra power. Well worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Stanyer said:


> Ok so had a revo remap stage 1 on friday. Cant fault it. Although it took the garage 6 hours to get it mapped due to a revo technical error. Apparently my software was too new. They had to rewrite a map as i waited for it to work. Me and my friend did two timed 0-60 launch control. First was 4.1 sec second was 3.9 running on tesco 99 momentum. Road was damp. Stronic is no different. Its like trying to drive a new car again just have to get used to the extra power. Well worth it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's what I want to hear! I'm glad! this time we have the same turbo of the TTs, and this is important!
a good average is 4,2 4,3....I don't think we human beings will notice the difference ahaha
even 4th and 5th gears are very powerful from 2300rpm


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so had a revo remap stage 1 on friday. Cant fault it. Although it took the garage 6 hours to get it mapped due to a revo technical error. Apparently my software was too new. They had to rewrite a map as i waited for it to work. Me and my friend did two timed 0-60 launch control. First was 4.1 sec second was 3.9 running on tesco 99 momentum. Road was damp. Stronic is no different. Its like trying to drive a new car again just have to get used to the extra power. Well worth it
> ...


Yes manu its pretty good cant fault it. Just had a little battle with a new golf R kept up with him all the way to 120mph  down a slip road no problem what so ever i rarely speed though just wanted test it out and didnt realise how fast we were goin it took that short of time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah it's a lot of torque and gain speed is easy.
Any Audi engine fitted on a VW has more power and better gears ratio, and aerodynamic so we'll always win!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll be honest I'm getting a bit bored of my TTS now and def considering a tune.

High torque stage 2 is looking at approx 100hp power increase which should be more than enough to entertain me.

Really can't see my self shelling out for the RS for a couple more years. if at all.

Who's had a TTS done and what are your thoughts?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TTs can't gain same power as the TT with an easy map..but 350cv are guaranteed!


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

A quick update on my stage1+ ECU/TCU tune with Unitronics. I chose this company because it's easier to find a dealer in Canada and the price is favourable. Revo's reputation is also very good and with comparable performance and reliability.

With the ECU stage1+ tune alone on my 2016 TT, the increase in power was noticeable mostly and the car has the grunt it should have had all along. The TCU tune just makes everything so much smoother and I am glad that I purchased the ECU/TCU bundle along with the cable. In D mode and low throttle, the car rips through gears. And harder throttle, you feel more of the tune and some nice blips along the way. The S mode is not usable, no more hanging in 2nd gear and it makes full use of the power band. The Unitronics dealer said he was surprised to see that my car had already been set to a higher 4000 rpm launch start in the stock configuration so there was no need to raise the limit much higher.

I just took the car on a 700 km road trip through the Catskills and Pocono mountains of upstate NY. The car performed so well through all the twisty bits with about 31 mpg overall on the trip. In Canada, the car uses Petro Canada Ultra 94 (101.5 RON) and in the USA, Sunoco/Mobil 93 (98 RON).

I imagine a TTS stage1+ upgrade would be quite exciting!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Stanyer said:


> Ok so had a revo remap stage 1 on friday. Cant fault it. Although it took the garage 6 hours to get it mapped due to a revo technical error. Apparently my software was too new. They had to rewrite a map as i waited for it to work. Me and my friend did two timed 0-60 launch control. First was 4.1 sec second was 3.9 running on tesco 99 momentum. Road was damp. Stronic is no different. Its like trying to drive a new car again just have to get used to the extra power. Well worth it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stanyer you have the base TT Quattro ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so had a revo remap stage 1 on friday. Cant fault it. Although it took the garage 6 hours to get it mapped due to a revo technical error. Apparently my software was too new. They had to rewrite a map as i waited for it to work. Me and my friend did two timed 0-60 launch control. First was 4.1 sec second was 3.9 running on tesco 99 momentum. Road was damp. Stronic is no different. Its like trying to drive a new car again just have to get used to the extra power. Well worth it
> ...


I have TT QUATTRO TFSI STRONIC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

3.9 it's a bit odd..with dyno or on road, I had an average of 4.1 4.2..ok not so much difference with 3.9 and many factors can affect that.
Also the torque can be adjusted a bit before the send the map to the car so also this can help


----------



## HannahTT (Jun 9, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> > Stanyer said:
> ...


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

HannahTT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > thanasis.mpougon said:
> ...


 stronic has launch control as standard

Let the engine warm up 
Hold traction control for few seconds to turn completely off not just sport
Put gearbox in S
Handbrake off left foot on brake right foot on accelerator.
Car will hold the revs 
Let go of the brake
Away you gooooo....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Revo stage for TTs is out..
Here both graphs for TT stock-stage1-stage2 and TTs stock-stage1
375hp on paper for the TTs and 400hp with some hardware improvement


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice bump in torque on TTS stage 1. Not that it really needs any more power.. I wish we could add an extra cylinder :roll:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Nice bump in torque on TTS stage 1. Not that it really needs any more power.. I wish we could add an extra cylinder :roll:


yeah..but not so easy to do! ahah


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Just curious about possible downsides. Does anyone know how Revo Stage 1 when installed on a stock 2.0 TT quattro affects clutch lifespan, gearbox, differential, turbo etc.? Are all its guts fit for higher torque and horses?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's obvious that more power will wear soon turbo and clutches but, it only depends fro how you drive the car.
if you are a dragster man so with a stage 1 or maybe also a stock car, you s-tronic will die soon!

you have to take care to warm up and cool down the car correctly and use the correct range of revs (not too low revs under load)..


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> it's obvious that more power will wear soon turbo and clutches but, it only depends fro how you drive the car.
> if you are a dragster man so with a stage 1 or maybe also a stock car, you s-tronic will die soon!
> 
> you have to take care to warm up and cool down the car correctly and use the correct range of revs (not too low revs under load)..


The question is "how soon?" in real-world conditions


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

how do you drive I reply...ahah
it's a big question...it's like how soon the stronic clutches will last..(even if the car is stock..)


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so had a revo remap stage 1 on friday. Cant fault it. Although it took the garage 6 hours to get it mapped due to a revo technical error. Apparently my software was too new. They had to rewrite a map as i waited for it to work. Me and my friend did two timed 0-60 launch control. First was 4.1 sec second was 3.9 running on tesco 99 momentum. Road was damp. Stronic is no different. Its like trying to drive a new car again just have to get used to the extra power. Well worth it
> ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

tuning box are a good choice, can be removed, undetectable and they offer the same map.. many people they are not the same it's like when the tuner copy the map in the car...or for who knows revo, when you load 2 different maps in the ups switch and select one of them.
obviously it's expensive than a map and it works with the vin so only in your car (at least with mtm)


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> tuning box are a good choice, can be removed, undetectable and they offer the same map.. many people they are not the same it's like when the tuner copy the map in the car...or for who knows revo, when you load 2 different maps in the ups switch and select one of them.
> obviously it's expensive than a map and it works with the vin so only in your car (at least with mtm)


I ask the MTM in my country they recommend a Tuning box to avoid warranty issues, but they comment MTM (expensive) , and DTE tuning box , 2 of them very similar. I wanna get ABT tuning box compare to others, but sadly ABT doesn't have my engine file yet. The reason i choose ABT looks like ABT have a long run research and much safer, but not sure MTM and DTE tuning box. Would happy to hear all thought.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

similar in what?
I don't know if abt has the external box yet..


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ray3733 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > tuning box are a good choice, can be removed, undetectable and they offer the same map.. many people they are not the same it's like when the tuner copy the map in the car...or for who knows revo, when you load 2 different maps in the ups switch and select one of them.
> ...


Dont think its worth worrying about warranty all these tuning companies research and develop there maps. So all tunes are well within the engines capabilities. Its the same engine block as the TTS and other more powerful VAG cars. Tuning box or remap audi can find it regardless if they look hard enough. But like i said you would have to be VERY unlucky for something to go wrong. There are people running stage 2 stage 3 ect ect on this engine. Same with the 1.8 the tunes will be within its limits. As regards to who to go with it depends on where you want the power. Iv got revo on mine. The power is right from the get go whereas dtuk the power was after 3000.

Revo state 4.1 to 60 abt,mtm dtuk all 4.9 on mine. Revo is very punchy and aggressive especially in dynamic. Most places give you a try before you buy. I looked into abt and was quoted £1500 inc warranty which would probably get rejected anyway with one excuse or another. So i went with revo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> similar in what?
> I don't know if abt has the external box yet..


He quote Tuning Box DTE & MTM is similar performance, if possible REMAP is even better. So i am not sure shall i get DTE tune box or MTM tune box.

yes ABT has not come out for TTs map yet. ABT is costly but looks like more "official" and "SAFE" ???


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Guys
I visited my local Revo dealer in Turin yesterday, and after analysing the ECU, he told me that Stage 1 would only add some 20hp. Although when I challenged this, he then saw that the Revo "dealer" site says 20hp, while the "public" site shows 40 to 50hp gain.

He is checking with Revo on Monday, but for an extra 20hp, it would definitely not be worth forking out the 850 Euros.

What real gains has anyone who has had their TTS remapped with Revo found?

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Definitely not 20cv!! Power gained is impressive!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

NoelTTS said:


> Hi Guys
> I visited my local Revo dealer in Turin yesterday, and after analysing the ECU, he told me that Stage 1 would only add some 20hp. Although when I challenged this, he then saw that the Revo "dealer" site says 20hp, while the "public" site shows 40 to 50hp gain.
> 
> He is checking with Revo on Monday, but for an extra 20hp, it would definitely not be worth forking out the 850 Euros.
> ...


my 2.0 TT is now running 328 bhp 98 more than stock on stage 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Adding a downpipe and airbox you can gain other 25/30hp


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Got this time last night. V power dry and flat. Stage 1 plus exhaust










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In response to that.. launch control at 2500rpm, not 4000


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Stanyer, is your map set to 98?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Stanyer, is your map set to 98?


yes iv only ever used v power

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

Just curious what's the time without launch control?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think about a second not more..never tried!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

S-tronic has launch control as standard?Even regarding the non quattro TT ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have just installed cat-less downpipe and Revo Stage 2 on my TT...It is a beast! Did not have a lot of opportunity to test it, but it certainly has much more punch after 100km/h than before. And exhast is VERY loud now, I have heard comments from a lot of people with downpipe, but was not expecting such huge difference in sound - finally actual exhaust is louder than stupid artificial sound from soundactor, but on comfort with closed valve and low revs it is still quiet and not annoying at all. Very happy with it!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok then.I did not know that 
Play time on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

On the manual it says launch control is available on cars with s tronic gearbox and lc(doesnt make sense,lc is an option?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ic as intercooler is on any turbo car


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

No ic(intercooler) lc(launch control) it specifically says it is available for cars with launch control and I thought only quattro cars have that feature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

My first Mk2 TT was 2.0litre S-Tronic, no quattro, but definitely had LC.
Would expect the same on the Mk3.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok i was just affraid you know...will deffo try it asap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

Shaninnik said:


> I have just installed cat-less downpipe and Revo Stage 2 on my TT...It is a beast! Did not have a lot of opportunity to test it, but it certainly has much more punch after 100km/h than before. And exhast is VERY loud now, I have heard comments from a lot of people with downpipe, but was not expecting such huge difference in sound - finally actual exhaust is louder than stupid artificial sound from soundactor, but on comfort with closed valve and low revs it is still quiet and not annoying at all. Very happy with it!


Do you felt the power it there, but the gear box not so fluent ?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

ray3733 said:


> Do you felt the power it there, but the gear box not so fluent ?


Aww sorry, not sure I understand you... I certainly feel more power on the low revs, and much more after 100 km/h. The gearbox was not affected


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Potentially booking in to have a Revo Stage 1 Remap, taking the car from 230ps to around 314ps.
> 
> Working out around £660, incl. switcher (to change between uprated and stock power) and a 25% discount.
> 
> ...


So the car is on finance? Not sure I would remap a car I didn't own; you could have issues when handing it back.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

My car is on PCP. I rung audi and they said as long as its returned to stock and has no problems its fine to map


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

mirinjawbo said:


> My car is on PCP. I rung audi and they said as long as its returned to stock and has no problems its fine to map


hmmmm, sounds too good to be true - no parameter restrictions?! - Stage 2 / 2+ ok?

Leased TTS to Stage 2 could be interesting......but.....?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Pretty sure that won't be Audi Finance's official line. The contract specifically forbids modifications whilst you don't own the car. I hope you got it in writing!

Also, if the car is TD1 flagged when you give it back it's worth a bucket load less as technically it shouldn't be sold through the official network.

What happens in practice is entirely different I would imagine but still.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

In other words .....


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

phazer said:


> Pretty sure that won't be Audi Finance's official line. The contract specifically forbids modifications whilst you don't own the car. I hope you got it in writing!
> 
> Also, if the car is TD1 flagged when you give it back it's worth a bucket load less as technically it shouldn't be sold through the official network.
> 
> What happens in practice is entirely different I would imagine but still.


Yup agreed on this as per earlier threads. I think my old car was sold for circa £1.5k less after trade in.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

If you follow LLF on youtube you will have seen the vid about bmw demanding full settlement due to breach of terms.

Just be aware it can happen


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> If you follow LLF on youtube you will have seen the vid about bmw demanding full settlement due to breach of terms.
> 
> Just be aware it can happen


PCP >>>LMAO


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

leopard said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > If you follow LLF on youtube you will have seen the vid about bmw demanding full settlement due to breach of terms.
> ...


tbh not sure he had PCP on this particular car - he mentions he has used it in the past. Only thing he referenced was 0% but for sure its clear that BMW imply they own the car until paid whatever the financing conduit used.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I view it pretty much like a house... if I'm renting (Lease) then i can put a few pics up but it must all go back as-is. In the car world this means I'd change the alloys, uprated brakes, only minor reversible changes. Once your into PCP then it's more like a mortgage; you are the registered owner and keeper and do what you want really. Just keep paying the monthlies!

Of course it's a bit more complex when you plan to hand it back after a period of time, on my old 335d I spoke to the dealer about this and his take was that at >60k miles it didn't matter as it went straight to auction anyway, but otherwise it would be an issue. My PCP was for 32k miles but I did 75k miles so very much "in the clear". As it happened I cleared the finance and sold it privately so it was a non-issue.

I think this guy must have annoyed someone to pull in the finance like that. It happened with an S3 to someone if I recall too, but that involved an attempted warranty claim on a remapped car that was refused and likely some aggro toward the dealer.

When buying the TTRS the dealer told me any mods would be fine if I serviced with them, remaps would result in TD1, it was bought on PCP but a mot point as with 50% upfront, to be paid off within 18 months.

Back to the remap: the "stage 1" is totally worth it if you are keeping the car through the warranty period and happy to foot the bill in case of any drive train issues that come up. Personally, I waiting till 10k / 1 year and that was enough. I went with Stage1 Unitronic and it was great. She runs 3.1s 0-60 and [email protected] 1/4 times according to Dragy, vs 3.2/ [email protected] stock, it doesn't feel like a huge step to me but that is a quite a big increase! I have since fitted an intercooler, intake and downpipe, no times but this feels as much a jump up again with their stage2 map and feels and sounds brutal. It's become a bit of an ASBO car when you pull the lever to 'S'...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I've decided to get the Revo Stage 1 for my TTS once it's out of warranty in September . As I have a manual, it will be the lower torque version but power still up to 370. With the lower torque version I don't need an updated clutch which would come in at £1200.

I've also chosen Revo over Apr as there's an Anti-theft mode via a software switch that limits rpm to 500, when it's enabled. The switch also allows me to revert to stock, or enable high torque mode.

I might also add spacers of 12mm all round, but I don't plan to lower the car is it looks ok on 20's.

Finally I recall a post about replacing a silencer in the exhaust with a better, lighter one that improves the exhaust note. I think is was only £200 odd but I can't locate it. If you know it, please let me know.

My insurance rises by £100 per year, so not so bad.

Ian


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

ianle said:


> I've decided to get the Revo Stage 1 for my TTS once it's out of warranty in September . As I have a manual, it will be the lower torque version but power still up to 370. With the lower torque version I don't need an updated clutch which would come in at £1200.
> 
> I've also chosen Revo over Apr as there's an Anti-theft mode via a software switch that limits rpm to 500, when it's enabled. The switch also allows me to revert to stock, or enable high torque mode.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, keep us posted as only a few weeks away now 

perhaps you can do some careful before and after mpg checks + in gear acceleration comparisons, eg pulling from 3 to 6.5k rpm in one gear (no human error during gear change) - say 2nd then again third with hi oct fuel and similar ambient temps.

Great news re insurance, assuming max NCB - what is your age, prem and ins co.?

Isnt the ride horrific with 20" rims?!


----------

